# Has anyone heard of this place?



## InkedT (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi I'm thinking about joining Ninjutsu as my first martial art. I'm 30 years old and haven't done any MAs since I was a kid.  I've been looking at this Bujinkan School. They look legit to me but I was wondering if anyone knew about this place or the instructors. Thanks.

Here's the link to their website.

http://bujinkandojomontreal.ca/english/

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Troy Wideman (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Troy Wideman and I run the Canadian Genbukan. I might suggest you also look into the Genbukan akakage dojo in Montreal, it is run by Sean Muncaster, who is a good friend and fantastic martial artis. Sean is ranked 4th Dan, Renshi in our organization. He also holds some menkyo licences in the various Ryu Ha. Both organizations have something good to offer, it is really up to you to check each dojo out and see which one fits you more.

Our website is www.genbukan.ca . You can find all the dojo information there as well as directions to the dojo.

Just tell Sean that I posted to have you attend and you will be teated well.


Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## InkedT (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll check them out.  I was lookiing at Bujinkan Dojo because it's very close to me.  I believe the Genbukan is downtown and not really convenient for me to get to. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## InkedT (Sep 29, 2010)

Troy,
I just checked their website and they are actually not that far from me.  Thanks again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2010)

Definitely check out both and see which one fits you the best!


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definitely check out both and see which one fits you the best!


 
See if either/both will offer a free week or two of lessons and go from there.


----------



## Bujingodai (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you want. I'd go with Wideman Sensei's suggestion personally.


----------



## InkedT (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm definitely going to check them both out. From readin other posts it seems that the Genbukan system has a wider view than the Bujinkan. Is that right?  Is it a matter of more to learn?

Unfortunately I found out today I have tendonitis in my shoulder so I'm going to have to wait a couple of weeks before I try anything.  
Speaking of which has any one had an injury like this then started to train again?  Seeing as I'm a beginner I know I'd be taking it fairly slow to begin with anyway. are there any sport specific excercises I can do to speed recovery and build strentgh?


----------



## Troy Wideman (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Inked,

I would not say the Genbukan has a wider view but a different view on how training, and standarization of ciriculum are approached. Both organizations are from the same family tree, however, both organization heads have decided to approach the teachings slightly differently. I have a back ground in Policing so I like the strict standardized approach. This is not some people's kettle of fish. 

Both organizations have some quality people in them. It is really up to you to try them out and see which one suits you best. The rule is though, once you decide you cannot be a member in both organizations. I will actually be in Montreal Oct 16th, teaching a seminar for Sean. This might be a good time to get introduced to the Genbukan. I wish you all the best, no matter what organization you choose. Ninpo is a fantastic martial art that has great depth to it.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## InkedT (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok that makes it a little more clear. Reading some of the Bujinkan vs. Genbukan threads can get confusing for someone who doesn;t know much or many of the terminology. Thanks for clearing that up for me.

I'll definitely try to come to that seminar. Is it on a specific subject or just a general training seminar?  Hopefully my shoulder will have healed by then and I'll be able to try it out.

I was wondering how common it is for people to do both (go from one school to the other).


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 30, 2010)

Once you become a member, you are not allowed to join another ninpo organization. Switching from one org to another is sometimes done for a variety of reasons. Even then, one does not switch back and forth multiple times. That would be like leaving your wife for your girlfriend. Then going back to your wife, then back to your girlfriend. Generally, neither of the 2 will want you in the end.


----------



## InkedT (Sep 30, 2010)

That makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.  Once I decide I don't plan on changing, I was just curious.


----------



## Gregh (Sep 30, 2010)

Inked , I have seen manolo in japan a lot and he is very highly reguarded by most and a good guy to train with aswell , gregh


----------



## InkedT (Sep 30, 2010)

Good to know.  I know from reading his bio that he has alot of experience.


----------

